# 4 does waiting...last doe ELLIE kidded!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 4 does who are getting close to due dates, 3 pygmy & 1 small togg/alpine. The buck got into the doe pen for a few hours one day 5 months ago so they could be due any day. I did also see definite breedings over the next few weeks after that(when I let him stay in with the does then) so I'm not 100% sure on exact due dates.
Susie: has had trips the last 3 pregnancies, 5yrs old, herd queen, friendly personality, loves attention, due date possibly march 4 or 12.
Ellie: 2nd freshening (FF-single), 2yrs old, sweetheart, due date march 16 unless buck got to her 1st time.
Licorice: 2nd freshening (FF-twins), 2yr old, extemely shy, due date march 10.
Sarah: my favorite girl! 2nd freshening (FF-single), 2yr old, very sweet personality, lowest on the totem pole, due date march 12.
I can't wait for the 1st kids of the season to be born! Any guesses how many for each doe?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

Wow, Susie is wide. Sarah looks like a sweetie  Hoping you have lots of healthy babies soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

That is what I was just gona say! lol!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

Pretty girls. My guess would be 3, 2, 2, 1. Wish you the best of luck and easy kiddings.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

Very pretty girls! I'm gonna say 3,3,2,2..cause I'm an optomist! Good luck!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

WIDE LOAD!!!! happy, and safe kidding to you!! :leap:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

well, no big changes yet....susie's 1st due date is tomorrow-her ligs have been almost nonexistant the last couple days. Her last kidding with trips she had a small udder considering she was feeding 3 but did fine. I would be thrilled with triplets from her again and hoping for twins from each of the others. Licorice had some discharge yesterday-her day 145 is monday. Ellie and Sarah are just staying the same right now. Hopefully someone will go early this week!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

Good luck!! Happy kidding! :thumb:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

Still waiting....3 of the does are now within their due date range. Udders are definitely filling. Sarah's udder has really grown and ligs are now very soft. I'm also keeping a close watch on 3 sheep due any time(thread in sheep section) so I can't wait for babies to come!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

Susie - Wow, wider than she is tall. I'm guessing 3
Ellie - What a pretty doe. It looks like there might be 2 there
Licorice - Can't really make up my mind whether she looks like she will have 1 or 2. Think I'll fence sit on that one.
Sarah - Looks like there will be maybe 1.

With lambs and kids coming, I guess you'll have your hands full for a bit.

Here's wishing there are no difficult deliveries.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

:GAAH: I want babies! I was SO hoping someone would kid today and tomorrow since I'm home both days but no one real close yet!
Licorice-day 148, still had fairly firm ligs last night, udder has definitely 
been filling since 2 days ago.
Sarah-day 146, soft ligs, udder filling quickly.
Susie-day 146, can hardly find any ligs the last 2 wks already! smallish udder but getting very firm.
Ellie-day 142, very poochy vulva, soft ligs, udderly slowly getting larger(bigger than it was her ff).
soooo...I can only keep waiting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

:hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...*

 Licorice is in labor! it's day 149, same day she kidded on last year! ligaments are gone and she's doing lots of baby talk. hoping she doesn't wait too much longer!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice IN LABOR*

:leap: C'mon Licorice. Let's see 2 :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice IN LABOR*

we have amber goo and now a whitish string hanging...I just came in for warmer clothes, we're having WINTER today! I would love twin girls! ...and now I'm thinking Susie is beginning to act like she may be going into labor too! she's had such low ligs for so long already but just now I can really hardly find any on her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice IN LABOR*

:clap: Licorice kidded twins bucks! :kidblue: :kidblue: aw, no girls, but she did a great job birthing with no help from me, and is being a good mama! They are almost identical! Will get pics later. Susie seems to be in early labor but she may keep me waiting till tomorrow.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice KIDDED!*

CONGRATULATIONS X :kidblue: :kidblue: ! Good luck with Susie


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice KIDDED!*

Here are the new boys! :kidblue: :kidblue: Licorice had twins this aft 1:20-1:30pm, textbook delivery and being a great mom! I'm amazed at the light color and they're almost identical, because last year she had identical black/white buck/doe twins. So much fun to have babies in the barn again! should be more in the next days!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice KIDDED!*

How CUTE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice KIDDED!*

Susie is definitely in labor now! I wonder if she'll have triplets for the 4th time in a row? This could be a long night!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Licorice KIDDED!*

After a very difficult delivery this morning, Susie has given us 2 healthy girls! :kidred: :kidred: A third girl :kidred: was DOA.  It seems the triplets were so tangled, not even the cervix was dilating properly till I manually stimulated it. Eventually got the first kid out but then the 2nd was coming 2 feet with head turned back and that's the one that died before it was born. Had to go fishing again for the third one too! Just an all-around awful delivery! But I'm so thankful Susie & 2 kids are doing fine so far!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...SUSIE & Licorice KIDDED!*

Congrats on the boys/girls sets! Too bad about the third little doeling
They are so flippin cute!!!
:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...SUSIE & Licorice KIDDED!*

Ooooh, drove north for the weekend in that snow on Friday. :stars: Glad to hear you have some healthy (and beautiful) kids. Congrats. You must be getting pretty skilled at the hard deliveries by now. It's such a hard way to learn though. Sorry about the DOA.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4 does waiting...SUSIE & Licorice KIDDED!*

ADORABLE!! 

Congratulations on healthy babies and mama's.... so sorry you had to help Susie, and lost a baby but you did well, it's great that you were there to help her :hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...SUSIE & Licorice KIDDED!*

Thankyou! so much fun to see babies bouncing around here again!  They're all doing great including mamas. I was really hoping Susie wouldn't need help this time. Last year was similiar but maybe not quite this hard, the year before I wasn't there for the birth but found her with 2 healthy kids & 1 dead so I don't know what went wrong for that one. Are triplets usually trouble? or is it just her? :shrug: Tonight now it's looking like Sarah may kid tomorrow!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...SUSIE & Licorice KIDDED!*

Aww too cute! Congrats on all the adorable babies  :leap: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: Sorry about the other doeling though


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...SUSIE & Licorice KIDDED!*

:chin: Sarah (mini togg/alpine) has me baffled! I was sure last night that she would be kidding today but now I can still feel ligaments. In the last 24 hrs her udder has doubled, maybe tripled in size, is extremely tight and she's been pawing & nesting but still has ligaments! She's seems really uncomfortable but not in distress. Today is day 150. 
Ellie's udder has also grown much heavier but not tight yet in the last 12 hrs, day 146 for her. Ligaments are softer each day. Hopefully both girls will kid before wednesday when I need to be gone most of the day!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah IN LABOR*

Sarah - now day 151 - IN LABOR!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah IN LABOR*

Keep us posted!! At least she's finally moving along!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah IN LABOR*

:leap: :leap: :leap: Yay! Sarah has twin girls! :kidred: :kidred: she did great all on her own! I was so hoping I wouldn't need to help after the horrible ordeal with Susie 3 days ago. Gorgeous colors, 1 mostly black & 1 mostly white, interesting mix of togg/alpine & pygmy! will get pics later.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

YAY!!!! CONGRATS!!!
:stars: :kidred: :kidred: :stars:

So lucky! Four girls and only 2 boys!!! Congrats again, I'm sure they are beautiful, can't wait to see!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

so here's the latest additions! Sarah's twin girls :kidred: :kidred: ! I think they're the sweetest kids yet! (maybe 'cause sarah's my fav) Sarah doesn't really talk to them much but she's being a great mom!

now thinking Ellie might kid thru the night or tomorrow!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

So cute!! They are like, Yin and Yang!!! Almost exactly!!

SOOOO precious!    
Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

Very cute


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

:leap: :stars: Congrats.  Very cute. The mostly black doeling has her mom's caramel stockings. Amazing how different they look. I hope you can get rested up before Ellie kids. So glad Sarah was easy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

Congrats!!!! :stars: Too cute!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

:clap: :clap: Ellie, my last doe, kidded this afternoon! :kidred: :kidblue: doe/buck twins! I ended up having to help her cervix dilate which I hated to do, but just so glad both babies & mom are doing fine. First baby was positioned right just on the other side of the cervix so once it was open, I was able to pull her thru, then the 2nd kid came with 1 leg back and was born that way. I really hate having to invade the doe's insides so much! but I'm not sure if her cervix would ever have dilated if I hadn't helped. Is there something you can feed does prior to kidding, to ensure proper dilation when birthing time comes? This has happened a couple times for me now. Doeling is black/grey/white and buckling is mostly white. This makes 5 does & 3 bucks for my kidding season!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*

Wow thats almost another yin yang!! haha
Congrats on the par, the doeling is adorable!!!!
   :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! Congratulations on all of your deliveries :stars:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 4 does waiting...Sarah KIDDED!*



DavyHollow said:


> Wow thats almost another yin yang!! haha


The little doeling has a little yin yang going on all by herself.

They are    tooooo cute. Congrats Carolyn.

I'm not sure if raspberry leaf would help with opening the cervix or not. It might be worth looking into.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

This may not be much to go on, but it's a good place to start. You can check out the link for some info on red raspberry leaf as a uterine tonic. http://www.livestrong.com/article/536415-raspberry-leaf-hormones/

I have not used it myself so I can't attest to its effectiveness. You can get the dried leaves at either of the health food stores in town or you can collect your own and dry them yourself.

I hope maybe someone at TGS who has used this remedy can add something.


----------

